# 27093 bilaterally



## Jennifer17 (Apr 30, 2018)

if our physician does a bilateral hip injection using fluor- can we charge for the 77002 twice??


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 30, 2018)

For radiologic supervision and interpretation, see 73525.

As seen above typically 27093 would be billed with 73525 which has bilateral payment indicator of 3 below is the definition of that payment indicator

The usual payment adjustment does not apply. If the procedure is reported with modifier 50 or is reported for both sides on the same day by any other means (e.g., with RT and LT modifiers or with 2 in the units field), the payment is based on actual charges or 100 percent of the fee schedule amount for each side. If the procedure is reported as a bilateral procedure and with other procedure codes on the same day, the fee amount for the bilateral procedure is applied before applying any multiple procedure rules. Note: This designation is primarily for radiology services or other diagnostic tests that are not subject to the special payment rules for bilateral surgeries.

For 77002 this code would be include in 73525, additionally it has bilateral indicator of O. This is described below:

The 150 percent payment adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply. If the procedure is reported with modifier 50 or with modifiers RT and LT, the payment is based on the lower of the total actual charge for both sides or 100 percent of the fee schedule amount for a single code.

Below is from the CMS NCCI policy manual

3. CPT codes 76942, 77002, 77003, 77012, and 77021 describe radiologic guidance for needle placement by different modalities. CMS payment policy allows one unit of service for
any of these codes at a single patient encounter regardless of the number of needle placements performed. The unit of service for these codes is the patient encounter, not number of lesions,
number of aspirations, number of biopsies, number of injections, or number of localizations.

13. Radiological supervision and interpretation codes include all radiological services necessary to complete the service. CPT codes for fluoroscopy/fluoroscopic guidance (e.g.,
76000, 76001, 77002, 77003) or ultrasound/ultrasound guidance (e.g., 76942, 76998) shall not be reported separately.


----------

